# Verbindungsstring ..



## eddy (21 August 2006)

hi,

ich will mit vb zwischen pc und sps über tcp kommunizieren. hab ne s7 und nen cp 343-1.
jetzt bin ich verzweifelt auf der suche nach dem richtigen verbindungsstring, also was ich der sps schicken muss, das sie was zurück schickt und was ich ihr schicken muss das sie bei sich dbs ändert ...

hab das vor ner weile schonma mit ner vipa sps gemacht, da sah das ganze in etwa so aus ..
"S5" & Chr(16) & Chr(1) & Chr(3) & Chr(5) & Chr(3) & Chr(8 ) & Chr(1 für DB) & Chr(DBKennung) & (Anfangsadresse als Word) & (laenge als word) & Chr(255) & Chr(2)

..der war jetzt zb um aus der sps zu lesen ..

zwischen der vipa und der simatic sps gibts n kleinen unterschied, aber ich verzweifel gerade daran den wieder rauszufinden .. :/

kann mir da vllt jmd helfen? 

vielen dank schonma ...

mfg, eddy


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 August 2006)

Da würde ich auf eine fertige Lösung wie libnodave (open source) http://sourceforge.net/projects/libnodave oder ACCON-AGLink (kostenpflichtig) http://www.deltalogic.de/software/aglink/aglink.htm zurückgreifen. Auch einfach mal hier im Forum nach beiden suchen.


----------



## eddy (21 August 2006)

hmm .. nee, geht schon drum die kommunikation selber zu programmieren .. bräuchte schon eben genau diesen verbindungsstring

hab versucht den in dem os projekt zu finden, .. is mir aber leider nich gelungen

trotzdem danke mal


----------



## seeba (21 August 2006)

Du wirst es nicht schaffen, vertrau uns.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 August 2006)

Ist auch kein Verbindungsstring wie beim S5-Header. Hier wird über RFC1006 kommuniziert und das ist wesentlich aufwändiger.


----------



## Question_mark (21 August 2006)

*S7 <--> CP343-1 <--> VB App*

Hallo,



			
				eddy schrieb:
			
		

> "S5" & Chr(16) & Chr(1) & Chr(3) & Chr(5) & Chr(3) & Chr(8 ) & Chr(1 für DB) & Chr(DBKennung) & (Anfangsadresse als Word) & (laenge als word) & Chr(255) & Chr(2)



Ja, so ungefähr sieht das bei der S5 mit dem AS-Protokoll über die serielle Schnittstelle aus.



			
				eddy schrieb:
			
		

> hab ne s7 und nen cp 343-1.



Da wirst Du letztendlich den Begriff "Verbindungsstring" vergessen können und Dich in die Handbücher der von Dir angegeben Komponenten einarbeiten müssen. Eine selbsterstellte VB-Komponente für die RFC1006-Kommunikation hast Du dann vielleicht nächstes Jahr fertig, vorausgesetzt jemand legt Dir das verwendete Protokoll offen. Mach Dich zuerst mal auf die Suche nach fertigen Komponenten, DLL's etc., wie von Rainer Hönle schon vorgeschlagen.

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## thomass5 (22 August 2006)

Hallo, 
nimm zum Testen ein fertiges Tool und lausche mit Ethereal und WinPcap dem Datenverkehr.


----------



## Ralle (22 August 2006)

@thomass5
Meinst das zum Abgewöhnen, damit er dann einsieht, daß er so etwas wie libnodave nutzen sollte  ? 

@eddy
Das S7-Protokoll ist nicht offen zugänglich, Zottel hat schon eine unmenge Arbeit in libnodave gesteckt, willst du dir das wirklich antun?


----------



## eddy (22 August 2006)

hmm .. vielen dank ersma für die zahlreichen antworten .. 

aber wie darf ich denn dann das hier verstehen?

"Die bei ISO–Transportverbindungen, TCP– und ISO–on–TCP–Verbindungen unterstützte
Betriebsart für FETCH und WRITE kann prinzipiell von beliebigen
Fremdgeräten aus für den Zugriff auf S7–Systemspeicherbereiche genutzt werden.
Damit Sie diesen Zugriff z.B. auch für PC–Anwendungen implementieren können,
müssen Sie den PDU–Aufbau für die Aufträge kennen. Die benötigten, S7– bzw.
S5–spezifische Header für Anforderungs– und Quittungstelegramme sind standardmäßig
16 Bytes lang; ihre Struktur wird nachfolgend offengelegt:
"

danach kommt genau dieser "verbindungsstring" den ich doch gesucht hab oder nicht?

.. das ganze hab ich aus dem "SIMATIC NET NCM S7 für Industrial Ethernet Handbuch"

http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/jg2MDYzMQAA_1172423_HB/iethb_d.pdf


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 August 2006)

Das bedeutet, dass mit STEP7 eine Verbindung projektiert werden muss, die dann mit den entsprechenden S7-Bausteine für eine FETCH- und WRITE-Kommunikation verwendet werden kann.


----------



## eddy (23 August 2006)

jo .. also doch genau des was ich haben wollte ... 

hab ich mich irgendwie falsch ausgedrückt?


----------

